# newcomer



## bart (Jan 4, 2010)

hello all great site.have read lots of good stuff.I'm just starting to rabbit hunt with my 1 year old beagle and need places to run and hunt her in or around branch county?can anyone help me out?


----------



## Garygreybucket (Feb 4, 2009)

howdy seen you just found the sight thought I would tell you about one I found a few days ago american beagler forum give it a try you like it lots of info. Gary


----------



## Fins and feathers (Oct 17, 2009)

coldwater lake state game area. Its on most michigan maps and its on copeland road .A lot of marsh so make sure it froze. welcome to the site


----------

